

So many messages, so little time - Armaron

I'm following Hacker News, SlashDot and two other RSS feeds of programmers and interesting people. But the sheer amount of messages is overwhelming. I've been trying to read all the titles and then pick the ones that are interesting to me. Sometimes they are small articles which I read in about 5 or 10 minutes, sometimes it's a large article which takes half an hour to an hour to read. And there are a lot of interesting topics coming by. I also know I'm probably not the fastest reader in the class.<p>My question to you is, how do you read all of it? Do you scan the texts, just read the titles very quickly and ignore the articles, do you read during the weekends, do you eliminate feeds to read, do you only check in once in a while and stumble upon the interesting articles then and ignore the rest? How do you guys process all this information?
======
shadowz
Use a read later service like Instapaper. You wouldn't want to be reading HN
all day because that would just be counter productive. At some point, you have
to ignore what's going on and get back to work.

------
kifki
I check hacker news every morning, scan the titles and read the interesting
(and shorter) pieces. Then I have a read later list (which is pretty huge,
ops) with longer reads.

------
rmATinnovafy
I don't.

Just browse HN every few hours. A quick scan. But thats it.

